# libGL, nvidia, xorg server (post only for informational purposes)



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 7, 2009)

this worked:
upgrade libXrandr, etc
upgrade dri
upgrade libGL, libGLw
upgrade the xorg-servers
upgrade *input*
upgrade *video*
upgrade /wrapper/
upgrade nvidia-driver (kernel sources necc.)
upgrade libGLU
upgrade libglut
kldunload nvidia
kldload nvidia

IN THAT order. (  Possibly 2-4 steps less were required)


----------

